# [Slovakia] Vyhliadkové veže a rozhľadne | Observation Towers



## Anuris

Zoznam rozhľadní na Slovensku


A novy prirastok...

Terchová má novú dominantu



> Novou dominantou rodiska Juraja Jánošíka je 30-metrová rozhľadňa Terchovské srdce. Rozhľadňu s náučným chodníkom vybudovala obec Terchová v rámci projektu cezhraničnej spolupráce Spoločne k poznaniu a ochrane prírody s českou obcou Třanovice.


----------



## Anuris

Pekny projekt z nedavnej minulosti...

Vodárenskú vežu v Prešove po rokoch otvorili ako vyhliadku






























Azbest said:


>


----------



## TridentX

*rozhladne na Kysuciach*

Moje oblubene rozhladne na Kysuciach

Rozhľadňa Zákopčie tiež známa ako Petránky




























Rozhľadňa na vrchu Bobovec - Stará Bystrica. Od Krasna nad Kysucou ide perfektna cyklotrasa az pod rozhladnu


----------



## Ayran

*Vyhľiadková veža Košice*




























a jedna moja z veže 








plna velkosť http://i.imgur.com/31djIlR.jpg


web: Vyhliadková veža Hradová


----------



## jozefst

Svojho času dávali dokument o rozheldnách v Čechách a na Morave v českej televízii. Sprievodcom bol Luděk Munzar: http://www.csfd.cz/film/153290-rozhledni-se-clovece/prehled/ . Keď som nejaký diel seriálu zazrel, veľmi rád som ho dopozeral do konca.


----------



## Anuris

Zopar dalsich novych rozhladni, ktore vznikli v poslednych rokoch...


Tuto otvarili tento rok v aprili: Pri Trenčíne pribudla rozhľadňa. Bude z nej vidno aj Biele Karpaty



> Pre milovníkov turistiky a krásnych prírodných scenérií je určená 26 metrov vysoká vyhliadková veža, ktorú otvorili v Trenčianskej Závade, asi 18 kilometrov od Trenčína. Rozhľadňa z dreva ponúka pohľad na okolité Biele Karpaty, Považský Inovec, Strážovské vrchy a pri dobrej viditeľnosti aj na Martinské hole.












http://www.turistika.cz/mista/trencianska-zavada-otvorenie-novej-vyhliadkovej-veze-24-4-2015











http://slovakia.travel/na-biele-karpaty-sa-budeme-pozerat-z-vysky











https://www.geocaching.com/seek/cac...ada&guid=281d6a79-2d48-4062-b627-046e03d2c923


A tieto su starsie:


V Dohňanoch postavili malú Eiffelovu vežu



> Raritou sa pýšia v Dohňanoch pri Púchove. Na kopci Tlstá hora, ktorý je 651 metrov nad morom, postavili 21,5 metra vysokú drevenú rozhľadňu. Je jediná v šírom okolí a pri peknom počasí z nej dovidieť až na 50 kilometrov vzdialené Martinské hole. Stavbu financovali z eurofondov a stála 110-tisíc eur. Spolu s ňou vybudovali aj turistickonáučný chodník












http://www.mtbiker.sk/forum/post743894.html











http://www.puchovskadolina.sk/cms/show.php?idd=8282











http://www.puchovskadolina.sk/cms/index.php?sa=26&app=5











https://geolocation.ws/v/P/38084411/obec-zubk-s-dohanskej-rozhadne/en











http://www.mtbiker.sk/forum/post743894.html


Medzi Čižaticami a Chrastným vybudovali rozhľadňu Čerešenka



> Rozhľadňu v celkovej sume 33 000 eur postavilo na návrh architekta Ladislava Kočiša prevažne vo vlastnej réžii OZ Čerešenka z Čižatíc. Jej celková výška dosahuje 11,65 metra a fanúšikovia výhľadov sa z nej môžu kochať pohľadmi na celú panorámu Slanských vrchov vrátane časti na nich nadväzujúcich Zemplínskych vrchov v Maďarsku alebo na údolie Torysy. Pred ich očami nezostane ukrytá ani východná časť Volovských vrchov s Kojšovskou hoľou, Sopotnické vrchy, Toryská pahorkatina či kopce v okolí Košíc a Prešova. Kamenná stavba je zároveň aj pamätným miestom na počesť rozhanovskej bitky z roku 1312.












http://uzol.rajce.idnes.cz/TORYSKA_...ladna_Ceresenka-Rozhanovce-K.Polianka-KE_Bike




















http://vypadni.sk/sk/GeoObject/Detail/1117











http://www.terraincognita.sk/sk/vyhlad-na-bojisko











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlqCqL4ySTY











http://skolskyservis.teraz.sk/fotod...azvom-ceresen/9507-fotografia.html?stranka=30


Nová rozhľadňa nad Kremnicou



> Medzi nové stavebné dominanty v panoráme mesta Kremnica pribudla drevená 13,5 m vysoká turistická rozhľadňa na Krahuľskom vrchu (Krahuľský štít alebo tiež hovorovo Gróbňa, 958,5 m n. m.). . Z pohorí a kotlín, ktoré sú vidieť z veže, sú to: Kremnické vrchy (podcelky Flochovský chrbát-hlavný hrebeň horstva, Jastrabská vrchovina a Kunešovská hornatina/planina), Žiarska kotlina, Vtáčnik, Štiavnické vrchy, Žiar a Turčianska kotlina.







































http://hiking.sk/hk/ar/2901/nova_rozhladna_nad_kremnicou.html











http://www.skikrahule.sk/fotogaleria-rozhladna.html


Plus este video z vystavby rozhladne nad Terchovou:


----------



## Anuris

Tusim, ze rozhladne na Slovensku pribudaju ako huby po dazdi a ani fantazii sa medze nekladu. Dokazom toho je aj tato unikatna vyhliadkova veza, na ktoru som dnes uplnou nahodou natrafil pri hladani niecoho celkom ineho. Otvarali ju v maji.


Vyhliadkova veža - Malá Tŕňa



> V rámci projektu Tokaj je len jeden, podporeného Programom švajčiarsko-slovenskej spolupráce, ktorého národným kontaktným bodom je Úrad vlády SR, vznikla myšlienka vytvorenia miesta oddychu, so zázemím - altánkom a rôznymi atrakciami – ktorou je aj jedinečná 12 m vysoká vyhliadková veža, zaujímavá najmä tvarom pripomínajúcim drevený sud. Je jedinečná, originálna, a umožňuje nádherný výhľad na región Tokaja, na vinice a širšie okolie.












http://www.arch.sk/?page=arch&rok=2015&cislo=7&action=obsah











http://vypadni.sk/sk/GeoObject/Detail/2524






































http://bellatrix.sk/sk/news/view/vyhliadkova-veza---mala-trna/65






































http://trebisov.korzar.sme.sk/c/783...u-pozrite-si-ako-vyzera-vyhliadkova-veza.html


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Lucerne? Preco prave Lucerne? Ale inak palec hore.


----------



## kaxno

Na tej rozhladni vidno Svajciarsku zastavu, takze je mozne, ze niekto z Lucerne na to prispieval  EDIT: Ostatne to tam je aj napisane, ze to vzniklo z SK-SUI spooluprace ...


----------



## Qwert

Ale aj tak je to trochu od veci. Väčšinou sa na takýchto rozhľadniach zvyknú dávať popisy ku geografickým útvarom, ktoré odtiaľ aj reálne vidieť.


----------



## J1mbo

^^ aj na eifelovke mas rozne mesta z celeho sveta so vzdialenostami a tusim aj s najvyssimi stavbami v tych mestach


----------



## Anuris

Je tu vikend, idealny cas na predstavenie dalsich rozhladni.  Prve dve otvarali v aprili v nitrianskom okrese, tretiu minuly rok na Zahori.


Z novej rozhľadne Radošinka vidia turisti okolité vrchy, ale aj nížinu po Bratislavu



> V katastrálnom území obce Čab v okrese Nitra pribudla nová turistická rozhľadňa. Jej realizáciu zabezpečovalo občianske združenie (OZ) Mikroregión Radošinka v spolupráci s regionálnym združením Dolná Nitra, o. z. Stavebné náklady dosiahli 29 700 eur, ktoré Mikroregión financoval z Programu rozvoja vidieka. Rozhľadňa je 15 m vysoká a na jej stavbu bolo použité drevo z červeného smreku. Konštrukčne je identická s rozhľadňou na vrchu Marhát v Považskom Inovci. Z jej najvyššej plošiny sa naskytá výhľad do širokého okolia – na mesto Nitra, na pohorie Tribeč s vrchmi Zobor a Žibrica, na časť Považského Inovca a dokonca aj na Malé Karpaty. Za mimoriadne priaznivých podmienok odtiaľto dovidieť cez nížiny juhozápadného Slovenska až na Bratislavu. Pri rozhľadni sa nachádza zastrešené posedenie a informačná tabuľa.












http://matuslosonsky.sk/rozhladna-medzi-hlohovcom-a-nitrou/











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/117403393











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/117403405











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/119373705











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/117819027











http://ww.vypadni.sk/sk/GeoObject/Detail/2516








Pribúdajú rozhľadne pre turistov, ďalšiu postavili v Klasove.



> Týždeň po otvorení turistickej rozhľadni v Čabe pribudla v našom regióne ďalšia drevená rozhľadňa. Rozhľadňa Dolná Nitra je pätnásť metrov vysoká drevená vyhliadková veža v chotári obce Klasov. Vidieť z nej priľahlé vinohrady a široké okolie, napríklad vrch Zobor a Tribečské pohorie na severe, Pohronský Inovec, Štiavnické vrchy smerom na východ a nížiny na juhu. „Za priaznivého počasia môžu turisti uvidieť kupolu Baziliky sv. Štefana v Ostrihome v Maďarsku












http://www.kzomklasov.sk/03-rozhladna-dolna-nitra.phtml?id3=101969











http://www.kzomklasov.sk/03-rozhladna-dolna-nitra.phtml?id_menu=101969











http://www.kzomklasov.sk/03-rozhlad...action__276944_33781__paging=3#m_276944_33781


Ľudia spoznajú rodný kraj od majáku po Lipky



> Obce Unín a Zaječí spojila nielen spoločná história, ale aj súčasnosť v podobe vyhliadkových veží. Nová rozhľadňa Lipky v časti Borovištia nad Unínom leží v nadmorskej výške 418 metrov nad morov a je vysoká 11 a pol metra. Maják v Zaječí je vysoký 28 metrov a na vrchol vedie 105 schodov. Tieto dva body spájajú trasu Od majáku po Lipky, ktorá turistom ponúka rôzne atraktivity slovenského Pomoravia.












https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/108769684

































































http://tatranec.rajce.idnes.cz/NAD_UNINOM_2014/?order=create&src=1


----------



## Ondro

^^ Kto robil tú rozhľadňu nad Unínom by si zaslúžil poriadnu facku. Ten kovový rebrík sa neskutočne šmýka a v zime je na ňu liezť životu nebezpečné. Naviac z nej je fakt nanič výhľad, poznám miesto o pár sto metrov vyššie na zemi na kopci, odkiaľ je omnoho lepší.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

kaxno said:


> Na tej rozhladni vidno Svajciarsku zastavu, takze je mozne, ze niekto z Lucerne na to prispieval  EDIT: Ostatne to tam je aj napisane, ze to vzniklo z SK-SUI spooluprace ...


Aha, dik, viem uz o ktore fondy sa jedna.


----------



## Anuris

*Vyhliadkova veza Majka vo Vychodnej*










http://fotky.sme.sk/fotka/30102/vychodna











http://www.amfiteatervychodna.gruzphoto.eu/


*Vyhliadkova veza na Dukle*










http://outdoorhumenne.webgarden.cz/...a/fotogaleria/kremenec-dukla-filipovske-sedlo











http://www.rozhladne.szm.com/dukla.html











https://pamiatkyslovenska.wordpress.com/tag/vojenske-muzeum/


----------



## Anuris

Dve od susedov...

Najvyššia výhliadková drevená veža na svete je v Korutánsku. Týči sa nad jazerom Wörthersee.





























Cenu veřejnosti v rámci ankety Stavba roku 2014 Plzeňského kraje získala nová rozhledna v Tachově










http://plzensky.denik.cz/zpravy_reg...vby-roku-2014-v-plzenskem-kraji-20150528.html











http://plzen.idnes.cz/soutez-stavba...pravy.aspx?c=A150521_2164105_plzen-zpravy_kol











http://www.agkonstrukt.cz/reference.htm


----------



## Anuris

Bratislava ukázala novinku. Pozrite si, ako vyzerá rozhľadňa pod Kamzíkom





































Foto: http://www.pluska.sk/regiony/bratis...com-bratislavcania-taku-maju-pozrite-kde.html


Plus dva starsie clanky:

Namiesto Slotovho dvojkríža postavia na Dubni vyhliadkovú vežu

12 najkrajších turistických rozhľadní, aké na Slovensku máme


----------



## wuane

Rozhladna nad Modrou na Velkej Homoli je uzavreta, pricinou je havarijny stav. Zrejme sa bude musiet uplne rozobrat a postavit nova.


----------



## J1mbo

^^ takze ked som tam bol v maji a vrchol sa vychyloval vo vetra pomaly o pol metra a ja som mal pocit ze kazdu chvilu to cele drbne, nebol to len moj subjektivny pocit? :lol:


----------



## Rybiz

uff, skoda, moja najoblubenejsia  15 rokov asi nie je bezna zivotnost ci ano?

Jimbo - na vrchole sa to kyvalo vzdy kvoli vetru.


----------



## wuane

^^ Ano, ta veza sa vzdy hybala a myslim ze aktualne technicke problemy s jej naklananim nemaju suvis. Co som cital, je tam problem s prehnitymi piliermi, takze tam asi hrozi skor nejaky nahly kolaps.

Tych 15 rokov sa aj mne zda malo na zivotnost takej stavby, ale nemal som pocit ze by nejak zlyhavala udrzba. Konstrukcia vyzera na prvy pohlad zdravo a udrziavane. Skor si myslim ze je tam nejaka systemova chyba, lebo rozne opravy sa museli vykonavat aj v minulosti, a to aj dost skoro po uvedeni do prevadzky.


----------



## jozefst

Čo sa týka rozhľadne na bratislavskom Kamzíku, v posledných bratislavských novinách písali, že niektorým sa projekt tejto rozhľadne nepáči a taktiež inštalácia suchého wc (na tých miestach to práve nie je zlý nápad). Turistovi ževraj podľa citovaného pána stačí zbehnúť s chodníka a uľaviť si prirodzeným spôsobom. No ale keď netreba rozhľadňu a suché wc, tak potom ani netreba toaletný papier a na dokončovacie práce po uľavení prirodzeným spôsobom stačí ruka. Veď neďaleko je určite na jej umytie nejaký zurčiaci potôčik. Nemôžem si pomôcť, ale takéto postoje sa mi nepáčia.


----------



## Zaba mlok

Homola je preto v dezolatnom stave, lebo bol sfusovany vyber dreva pred zacatim vystavby. To mi rozpraval znamy, ktory sa vtedy podielal na vystavbe.


----------



## CI3r1cK

*Nemci stavajú pri Tatrách vyhliadkovú vežu so suchým tobogánom*


> Na pomedzí národných parkov Pieniny a Vysoké Tatry vyrastá v týchto týždňoch nová atrakcia. Nemecká skupina Erlebnis Akademie tu realizuje výstavbu vyhliadkovej veže so špeciálnym chodníkom v korunách stromov a najdlhším suchým tobogánom na Slovensku. Otvárať by chcela už v priebehu septembra. Dĺžka chodníka má byť 1 234 metrov a má byť zhotovený z dreva.












O tomto projekte som vobec nevedel, ale tesim sa. Videl som to v Cechach a je to super turisticka atrakcia. Snad bude vstupne nastavene rozumne a nie vyssie ako v Nemecku (co je na SVK zvykom).
Video z Nemecka


----------



## Zolohoj

^^ Toto je super správa. Mám z toho radosť! V Česku majú jednu na šumave pri Lipne a tento rok otvorili druhú takú "stezku v korunách stromů" v Krkonošiach. Ja som navštívil jednu v Nemecku pod Šumavou. Tam je ale veža v tvare Vajíčka. Je to zaujímavá a pekná prírodná atrakcia. Navyše ak u nás bude odtiaľ vidno na Tatry (aspoň Belianske), tak to bude paráda.

V Česku stavajú, alebo plánujú ďalšie dve, takže by ich mali mať celkom až 4.


----------



## brezo

Vyhliadkova veža na Dubni

https://www.zilinak.sk/prispevky/7159/vitaz-verejneho-obstaravania-postavi-vezu-na-dubni-o-33-tisic-eur-lacnejsie-vyrastie-za-120-dni


----------



## pichalsi

super sprava s tou stezkou v korunach stromov, bol som prave pred 2 tyzdnami na lipne na rovnakej stezke a zamyslali sme sa nad tym preco na SK take este nemame... bolo tam kopec ludi, hlavne s detmi je to urcite idealna atrakcia. 
Z tej bachledovej bude okrem toho ovela lepsi vyhlad


----------



## Ayran

https://www.facebook.com/chodnikkorunamistromov/photos/a.1732016857098437.1073741829.1677099335923523/1739562036343919/?type=3&theater


----------



## eMKejx

Je to pekne, uz len cakat kedy tomuto modnemu trendu prepadnu TMR a uz pri turizmuv jednych ci druhych Tatrach budeme okrem lanoviek fotit rozhladne. Pokial sa nebudu stavat tam kde by mali. Chcelo by to v Gaderskej, Kvacianskej, tu su len vysunute terasky.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Rybiz said:


> uff, skoda, moja najoblubenejsia  15 rokov asi nie je bezna zivotnost ci ano?
> 
> Jimbo - na vrchole sa to kyvalo vzdy kvoli vetru.


Aj moja oblubena ked som v Pezinku, rad tam beham. Co sa tyka stability tak ona bola vzdy tak povediac na hrane a kotevne lana boli menenie viackrat. Minimalne raz sa dve z jednej strany roztrhli.


----------



## shmirgel

Rozhľadňa na V. Homoli 11.9. 2017

https://imgur.com/a/nQp2Y


----------



## pichalsi

bude sa ta rozhladna stavat nanovo? Lebo naozaj to bolo velmi popularne miesto


----------



## shmirgel

Ano bude. Tvar by mal byt zhruba rovnaky.
Povodna bola zevraj staticky zle navrhnuta a bolo pouzite nevhodne drevo.

Tu je o tom viac: https://www.modra.sk/assets/File.ashx?id_org=700032&id_dokumenty=4954


----------



## Amrafel

Toto bude ona: 









Zdroj: 2021


----------



## ejo

neviem v ktorom denniku som čital, že vraj na tú cestu v korunach stromov ma byt vstupne 8 eur. Neviem koľko to bude pre deti no ak polovica tak 4 clenna rodina neviem či pustí 24 e za cca 1km prechadzku v korunach stromov.


----------



## motooo

^^ tak kedze je zatial jedina u nas, tak myslim, ze nebudu mat problem s tym, ze by tam ludia nesli..
http://chodnikkorunamistromov.sk/#vstupne


----------



## metelesku blesku

A to si myslíte, že za hranicami majú vstupné za polovicu? Tam sú ceny cca. rovnaké, aj keď majú tie chodníky už tri.
http://www.dolnimorava.cz/cenik-a-informace


----------



## pichalsi

veru na Lipne vstupne v prepocte cca 7.5e. Ale je tam potom nejaky rodinny listok za 20e tusim
druha vec je ze si vela ludi asi kupi aj listok na lanovku, neviem ako to tam bude s parkovanim teda ale ak to bude potom este 3/4 hodina pesi tak vacsina ludi pojde lanovkou... aspon na tom Lipne to tak bolo a to cesta hore trvala len asi 25 minut od parkoviska


----------



## Zolohoj

pichalsi said:


> veru na Lipne vstupne v prepocte cca 7.5e. Ale je tam potom nejaky rodinny listok za 20e tusim
> druha vec je ze si vela ludi asi kupi aj listok na lanovku, neviem ako to tam bude s parkovanim teda ale ak to bude potom este 3/4 hodina pesi tak vacsina ludi pojde lanovkou... aspon na tom Lipne to tak bolo a to cesta hore trvala len asi 25 minut od parkoviska


Vidno že to robbila tá istá firma. Majú rovnakú stránku ako tí na Lipne, alebo v Bavorsku kde som bol.

A vstupné je plus míánus rovnaké všade.
https://www.baumwipfelpfad.bayern/bayerischer-wald/preise-oeffnungszeiten/preise/?navid=421592421592

https://www.stezkakorunamistromu.cz/


----------



## ejo

No ja si myslim že dosť ludí to ošomre. To je môj názor. Sú ľudia čo majú zaplatiť za vstup 5e niekde na zámok a už je to veľa. to je môj názor. Drzim tomu palce je to zaujimavy projekt.


----------



## motooo

Osomre, ale zaplati..a to je pre nich dolezite.


----------



## pichalsi

posledne 2 vikendy sa vraj na tu rozhladnu v Bachledovej tlacilo tolko ludi, ze boli kolony od lankovky az po cestu 66  ze postavili prilis male parkovisku


----------



## Rybiz

*Bratislava bude mať novú atrakciu, vežu na Devínskej Kobyle*

Myslím, že sa to tu už niekde spomínalo, asi v bratislavskej sekcii ale dám to aj sem. Aktuálne k rozhľadni na Kobyle:
https://reality.etrend.sk/komercne-nehnutelnosti/bratislava-bude-mat-novu-atrakciu-vezu-na-devinskej-kobyle.html


----------



## vitacit

hore na kobyle je taka uzka cervena rura, do nej sa da vojst a vyslapat nahor a odtial je pekny vyhlad)))) v kazdom pripade dufam, ze tam nieco postavia a mohli by aj zrenovovat byvalu vojensku zakladnu. mohlo by to byt velmi oblubene miesto v bratislave.


----------



## matusak

*Výhliadka nad mestom Hlohovec*

Repost z vlákna HLOHOVEC


matusak said:


> *VYHLIADKA ŠIANEC*
> 
> Minulý rok skončila *vyhliadka na kopci Šianec *na 1. mieste vo verejnom hlasovaní v rámci participatívneho rozpočtu mesta Hlohovec, budúci rok bude zrealizovaná (do konca roka by mali byť vybavené všetky potrebné povolenia)
> 
> Z dôvodu blízkosti vojenských radarov nie je možné vybudovať klasickú rozhľadňu, preto *architektonické štúdio 2021* navrhlo riešenie, ktoré nielen výrazne zvýši kvalitu verejného priestoru, dopĺňa multifunkčné a bezbariérové využitie priestoru, ale zároveň ponechá dostatočný priestor pre prípadné podujatia.
> 
> Vizualizácie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Súčasný stav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lokalita výhliadky - kopec Šianec nad mestom Hlohovec


----------



## BHT

Nová rozhľadňa vo Vrakuni:









Foto: Bratislavské noviny


Inak neviete v akom štádiu je výstavba tej na Devínskej Kobyle? Mala byť hotová ešte na jeseň a nič.


----------



## Qwert

Akože to si robia srandu s tou "vyhliadkou"? Zmyslom vyhliadky je umožniť nerušený výhľad na diaľky, preto má byť vyššia ako bezprostredne blízke prekážky vo výhľade. Toto je akurát tak vyhliadka na blízke koruny stromov. :hahano: Fakt investícia roka. To ju radšej aj s nejakým externým schodiskom mali capnúť na nejaký panelák, to by aj niečo bolo vidieť. :lol:


----------



## eMKejx

asi si sa dival nespravnym smerom, nemal si sa divat na rakusanov?


----------



## BHT

*Štrbské Pleso*


----------



## BHT

^^
Aktuálny stav








Zdroj

a vizualizácia...


----------



## Ayran

to je taky blud toto... proste v horach vybudovať vyhladku na hory.... to je tak fakt pre lenivcov čo nevyjdu dalej jak kilometer od štrbskeho plesa, uplna zbytočnosť pochopim dakde v kopoch kde je luka a široko daleko nic ale v horach je to čisty blud


----------



## Qwert

Okrem toho táto nevzhľadná hromádka vyzerajúca ako poškodené lešenie naruší cennú a pre celé Vysoké Tatry ikonickú vedutu Štrbského plesa. To je ako keby si Česi postavili takúto obludu na Hradčanoch.


----------



## eMKejx

^^ alebo na Vaclavaku pod Zizkom.

Fakt to tam nepatri, nad vyhliadkou su kopce, stity z ktorych je vyhlad zdarma a DOKONALY, nie tato "umela kopa" na selfie/ slofie hno:


----------



## CI3r1cK

Suhlasim, no pravda je ze uz od prveho dna sa tam bude hrnut polka naroda a kolony budu az po Strbu


----------



## eMKejx

v Tatrach treba uz niekolko desatroci riesit parkovanie a to v kazdej obci, od Strbskeho Plesa az po Lomnicu...

nechapem preco uz davno nie je na Strbskom Plese parkovaci dom na povodnom parkovisku, ked to ide v IKEI ci Auparku preco sa to neda v Tatrach?! Ludi je rovnako tam aj tam! Takto ti ludia stoja pomaly od Popradu pri krajnici a pod.. sorry za OT.

Cize Tatry budu mat coskoro 2. vyhliadkovu vezu, snad dalsia pribudne na Hrebienku, ach sme to ale dopadli.


----------



## forneus1

eMKejx said:


> nechapem preco uz davno nie je na Strbskom Plese parkovaci dom na povodnom parkovisku, ked to ide v IKEI ci Auparku preco sa to neda v Tatrach?!


Lebo verejny sektor ma ovela menej penazi ako sukromny  Dobre rano, niesu peniaze.


----------



## eMKejx

tu si to nemyslim, je to len politicka zalezitost a vola. Uz davno sa malo v Tatrach vyberat vstupne na turisticke chodniky a dnes by to tam vyzeralo inac. btw na parkovisko ci PD sa predsa mohli riesit dotacie ked nie z EU tak statne. Nerozumiem preco si touto cestou nikto este nepomastil rucky. Skoda ze nie som politicky nijak orientovany


----------



## Qwert

ado.prvy said:


> Lebo verejny sektor ma ovela menej penazi ako sukromny  Dobre rano, niesu peniaze.


Preto ten bohatý súkromný sektor bežne stavia diaľnice či železnice. :nuts:

V tomto konkrétnom prípade aj keby na to samospráva nemala peniaze, tak nie je najmenší problém sa dohodnúť s nejakým súkromným sektorom, že tam niečo postaví, bude to pár rokov prevádzkovať a z toho sa to zaplatí.


----------



## hraby

Ayran said:


> to je taky blud toto... proste v horach vybudovať vyhladku na hory....


kto tuto vystavbu vyhliadkovej veze vlastne financuje? to je cisto sukromna zalezitost, alebo je to v rezii obce Strba, resp. kraj, okres?


----------



## CJone

Nie su peniaze pretoze su rozkradnute. Vsade kam cestujem su cesty z roku pána, chodníky v obciach nič, osvetlenie nič... proste rozkradnutá republika.


----------



## caicoo

Vyhliadkova veza na Dukle ma 49m


----------



## eMKejx

Vyhliadkova veza Horne Lazy, Brezno:

  
  
  

A dovolil som si aj amatersku mapu, pre tych co sa tam chystate. Na zaciatku to oznacene nie je, my sme sa na cestu spytali, nakolko nie sme domaci. Znacene turistickymi znackami to nie je, len kolikmi s cedulkou a smerom kadial na vyhliadkovu vezu. A rozhodnut sa ktoru trasu si zvolit, to sa nedozviete ak sa niekoho nespytate co sa odtial vracia, preto ak mozem, tak snad pomozem.



Modra trasa je dlhsia ale s pozvolnym stupanim a razove prevysenie je na 2-3 miestach pocas modrej trasy (znacenie v skutocnosti nie je, videl som niekde tusim oranzovu znacku a cyklo). Tuto trasu dala moja 4 rocna dcera s frflanim a 1 rocny syn v turistickom nosici. Ale cestou sme stretli partiu, co tlacili aj taku turisticku karu pre babo, dali to, ale ja by som to v polovici cesty pustil dole... 

Cervena trasa zacina v podstate spolu s modrou, ale rozdeluje sa na takom razcesti, kde su dve rovnake znacky oznacujuce smer kam na vyhliadkovu vezu, ani na jednej nemate farebne rozlisenie alebo vzdialenost ci cas tury. Takze loteria, skoda... Moja cervena trasa (my sme sa po nej vracali dolu k autu) od spodu od razcestia je smerom dolava a ide sa takym lesom, uz tu je to hned stupanie oproti modrej trase, vyjde sa na luku, zase mensi lesik a zase lucka a do nej do lesa, vsetko stupanie. V lese toho uz nastupate dost vyskovych metrov na kratsej vzdialenosti a teren je sem tam mierny a tusim 2-3 rovinky a dokonca jemny dolekopcek a potom zase hore hore hore na par metrov znacne prevysenie a ste pod vezou 

Na mapke som označil este zltou miesta kde sa da parkovat s autom. Vsetko free, vratane veze (okrem dalekohladu hore na vezi, ten ak nemate vlastny tak stoji: 1€/ 2 min.) smetiaky mi v areali veze chybali a verim ze v letnej sezone by sa tam uzivil aj bufet. Dnes je to uz vyse tyzdna od otvorenia a natresk ludi tam bol slusny, uz len na chodnikoch to vypadalo ako v Tatrach ked sa ide na Hincove plesa


----------



## eMKejx

Vyhliadka Ufo Tower, Most SNP Bratislava

  

Taka nie vyhliadkova veza, ale vyhliadka to je, krasne pohlady na Bratislavu. Nikdy predtym som tam nebol a okrem lietadla si takto z vrchu hlavne mesto nemam moznost vychutnat. Bolo to fotene cca 19tej hodine. O 20tej sa uz rozsvecoval hrad, nocne fotky hl. mesta su pekne a panorama v tme ma co si do seba ale za svetla toho clovek ma moznost vidiet daleko viac 😉


----------



## yale99

Veža na Štrbskom Plese pripomína steampunkové monštrum ktoré sa chystá rozbehnúť smerom do hôr


----------



## yale99

Rekonštruovaná rozhľadňa Karla Móryho, Štrbské Pleso, 1935


----------



## eMKejx

wau ta Moryho rozhladna je otvorena aj pre verejnost? A uz je otvorena?
Bol som v Tatrach dva dni dozadu (vodopad Skok s detmi) a isiel som okolo toho vyssie spomenuteho steampunkoveho monstra, ja to volam odpad v jame.


----------



## yale99

Áno, Monte Móry je otvorená, je tam kaviareň, odporúčam... Vyhliadka a kaviareň Štrbské Pleso - Monte Móry


----------



## stanley-SK

Bojnická Čajka v oblakoch a blízke okolie:









































































































Neďaleká "staršia" mestská vyhliadka a pohľad z nej:


----------



## caicoo

Nová výhliadková veža v Údolí smrti nedaleko Svidníka


----------



## Name user 1

ten nápis je hrôza..


----------



## caicoo

Bol si tam niekedy? Z diaľky plní svoj účel


----------



## eMKejx

Name user 1 said:


> ten nápis je hrôza..


Tiez mi to kole oci, ale ani napis HOLLYWOOD to nema konstrukcne o nic lepsie 🤣


----------



## BHT

Vyhliadkový bod Háj-Nicovô - výsledky súťaže


Zvíťazil návrh bratislavského aleliéru SIMPLE CODE.




www.archinfo.sk


----------



## BHT

Máme novú rozhľadňu! Je v Novej Bystrici a je najvyššia na Kysuciach


Nová rozhľadňa ponúka krásne výhľady z vrchu Smrekovka, na ktorom môžete z výšky 25 metrov obdivovať krásy okolitej prírody. V Novej Bystrici v časti Vychylovka vyrástla nová rozhľadňa, je najvyššou na Kysuciach. Boli sme sa tam aj osobne pozrieť, je postavená na peknom mieste. Rozhľadňa Nová B...




www.mojekysuce.sk


----------



## eMKejx

nemohla mat tak este o dve poschodia viac? ze by bola az nad tymi stromami, ci tam nie je co obdivovat na tu stranu?


----------



## pezca

Keďže minimálne polovica z toho sú opd pohľadu smreky, možnože iba predpokladajú, že tieto stromy tiež v blízkej dobe "zmiznú", tak ako zvyšok


----------



## staso

Del


----------

